# Lifetime License



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

I got mine in the mail yesterday......Thanks to whoever posted about the fee going up to 1800 bucks Sept 1. I have been wanting one for years but I procrastinated too much. 
Two questions......

How many of you guys/gals have the license?

Do you get any added appreciation from the GW when you are checked?

Pepo


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I have had mine for a LONG time and can't say as it has ever given any extra credit with the GW.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Got my Combo License back in 1989 and I think it was $600. Wow it been 20 years so I guess it has paid for itself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

How much are they now?


----------



## jdupton (Jul 14, 2007)

They are $1000 now but they are going up to $1800 on Sept 1.

I've been procrastinating as well but got mine now.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

pepo211 said:


> Do you get any added appreciation from the GW when you are checked?
> 
> Pepo


I've been asked twice to see my lic. The first time he asked to see all of our licenses when I was in the boat with my wife and older nephews. I pulled mine first and when he looked at it he said thanks and walked to the next boat and made them open their ice chest after looking at their licenses. The other time I was headed back in from an overnight trip and my buddy was in his boat next to me. The game Warden pulled us both over. I pulled my license and gave it to him and he asked if we were all together and I said yes he asked how we did and I said we did pretty good. He said yall have a good day. It maybe just a coincidence but both times they never looked at anything else.


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Getting mine tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Bought two just to be safe.....No but I purchased one a few years back and was one of the best investments ever. I especially like the plastic card.


----------



## I'm Bit (Jun 22, 2005)

I bought three last month one for my nine yr old who likes to hunt and one for my 6 yr old who has very little interest. I figure it's a good investment in a sport and the state I love. Even if they never use it.


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

I got mine 4 years ago, very glad I did. I haven't been stopped with it yet, so I can't really say if it give you more credit with the GW.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I have mine. rs


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

I have mine... no perks from the GW. The plastic card was nice, but I didn't think it was useful in the field - you still have to get the tags.

Dan


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have had mine for a very long time. I just bought two more last week for my daughters.

It was a tough call, will they still hunt and fish when they are gone from home? 

I am sure that one day soon some young guys will want to take them off my hands and be responsible for paying their way.

On the other hand, if they ever move out of state, it pays for itself in just a couple of trips.....so I got them. Hopefully they will come hunting and fishing with ol'Dad at least a couple of times a year.


----------



## GYB (Dec 4, 2006)

*coming soon*

I should have mine any time now.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Wouldn't it be funny if TP&W said it was a misprint and thanked 2Cool for the recent interest and sales, NOT. rs


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> I've been asked twice to see my lic. The first time he asked to see all of our licenses when I was in the boat with my wife and older nephews. I pulled mine first and when he looked at it he said thanks and walked to the next boat and made them open their ice chest after looking at their licenses. The other time I was headed back in from an overnight trip and my buddy was in his boat next to me. The game Warden pulled us both over. I pulled my license and gave it to him and he asked if we were all together and I said yes he asked how we did and I said we did pretty good. He said yall have a good day. It *maybe just a coincidence but both times they never looked at anything else*.




Have had mine, my wife's,and my son's for a number of years. A few nods in the field so to speak, but no special treatment per se. I've always had great respect for GWs, and have found it returned in kind.


----------



## LRM (Sep 1, 2004)

*not used for GW's*

The license does not directly benefit the GW's the monies from the lifetime license is placed in an account, that only allows the interest earned to be used for;

§ 11.061. LIFETIME LICENSE ENDOWMENT ACCOUNT. The 
lifetime license endowment account is a separate account in the 
general revenue fund.
§ 11.063. USES OF ACCOUNT. Interest earned on the 
lifetime license endowment account may be used only to:
(1) acquire public hunting and fishing areas; and 
(2) develop, manage, and repair public hunting and 
fishing areas. 

https://fmx.cpa.state.tx.us/fm/pubs/cashrpt/08/html/details/fund_detail_0527.php


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

LRM, that's what I was told when I got mine. It benefits the feds more than the states. ?? 
Some unsolicited advise: When you get your plastic card, call TPWD and ask for a duplicate. I keep a couple b/c I'm prone to leaving one in my tackle box or game bag. Having is spare is always a good thing.

$1800? That's hard to justify...


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

i got mine in the mail last week. thanks Bluefin on the great ideal of having two cards, i'm going to call them today.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

To those who have recently got theirs - how long did it take from the time you sent in the application until you received the card?


----------



## Tactical Hog Control (May 27, 2009)

jdupton said:


> They are $1000 now but they are going up to $1800 on Sept 1.
> 
> I've been procrastinating as well but got mine now.


Actually, they up earlier than that. From what I've been told, the 2009/2010 licenses go on sale Aug 15. If you wait til then, the lifetime will cost you $1800.....so you only have a week left to get it for $1000.

The only regret that I have about getting mine is that I didn't get it 30 years earlier!


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

Just got back from TPWD headquarters in Austin and picked mine up. Only took about 15 minutes. Thanks for the foresight given to get a duplicate...I got two while I was there. Here is the deal. The licenses become $1800 at midnight on 8/31/09. The lady said it does not matter when they're postmarked. She will be there until midnight issuing licenses, and after that point the system will automatically revert to the $1800 price, no exceptions. So you could have yours postmarked before 8/31, but if she has not gotten to yours by midnight, you will not get it for $1000. She said she was the only person issuing the licenses. May be worth a drive to Austin to be sure you get it. Just a heads up, don't shoot the messenger!


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I got mine last week. I called and talked to Tammy (the lady kmarv referred too) and she said she had a couple hundred aps on her desk at the moment, and I asked if it would be faster if I brought all my stuff to her in person. She said if I came to the office, I'd be in and out in 15 minutes so I ran over there during my lunch break. 

Thanks again to whoever posted the price increase info. Like others, I've been meaning to do but procrastinating.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

I sent mine in last Friday(8/7) and got the license in the mail yesterday(8/12). Was told that as long as they have all the info by 8/31, you get the old pricing.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

I got mine about a month ago... thanks to 2cool for the heads up on the price increase!!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Is the license the equivalent to the super combo? Do you get all of the state stamps included? (salt/fresh water, archery, etc.) If so, it will pay for itself in 15 years.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

drathe3112 said:


> I have mine... no perks from the GW. The plastic card was nice, but I didn't think it was useful in the field - you still have to get the tags.
> 
> Dan


TAGS? I thought with the plastic card they issued, you could kill and catch anything you wanted.......with no limit.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

OrangeS30 said:


> I sent mine in last Friday(8/7) and got the license in the mail yesterday(8/12). Was told that as long as they have all the info by 8/31, you get the old pricing.


That's right. I spoke to the lady at the office this morning and she said the new price is effective 9-1-09.


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

I got mine back when they were 800. It was a great investment. And yes it covers all stamps except federal migratory bird stamp.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

salth2o said:


> Is the license the equivalent to the super combo? Do you get all of the state stamps included? (salt/fresh water, archery, etc.) If so, it will pay for itself in 15 years.


I think it will pay for itself in closer to 12 years (with the price increases we are certain to see over the next 10 years)

Also, you must also take into account not only how quick it would pay for itself, but what kind of $$ will you be saving every year 20 years from now.

In the early 80's you could get a lifetime license for $300... it will be $1800 this year. That is a 600% increase in 25 years. So to be conservative, I could see the lifetime license being $5000-$10000 in 20-25 years and the supercombo being $250 to $500 a year. Just my opinion.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

too good of a deal to pass up, i just got back from tp&w and got mine.
there were 4 people before me in line doing the same and a dad in there getting his 1 year old one too.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

I make it a point to know the Wardens in my areas and always greet them openly. Yes, they seem to appreciate it when I present my Life Time permit.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh, I think I paid $300 for it when it got it. Really been a good deal for me.


----------



## D-fish (May 7, 2009)

are they available for kids?


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

as long as you have a social security number you can get one i believe


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

D-fish said:


> are they available for kids?


I just talked to TPWD and was told that children can get them.


----------



## Boat Storage POC (Jun 20, 2005)

My boys 11yrs,9yrs, and 14 months old as well as myself received ours yesterday.I could not believe how excited my older two were to have their very own .


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

If you pay by Credit Card, you can fax in the form accompanied by a copy of your Texas Drivers License. 

Fax number is 512-389-4330.

Be prepared though, it took me 6 attempts before the line wasn't busy. The lady on the phone was very polite though.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

just faxed mine in. i called there office and the guy said they were getting a couple hundred per day. yup fax number was busy, luckily my fax machine keeps trying until it goes through.


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Got mine, the wifes, and 2 boys in the mail on Saturday. My boys are 5 and 6 yrs old so its gonna benifit them alot more than me but it'll do me right too!!! 
I'm really good friends with the local GW here and he said he went to Austin last week sometime and the lady that processes the lifetimes had a stack of applications for lifetimes probably 6" tall on her desk. He got his and his kids right there and then while he waited.
He told me the lady said that she was glad that it wasnt really advertized that the price was going up or she really would be swamped!!!! LOL!


Noel


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

fishinfool said:


> just faxed mine in. i called there office and the guy said they were getting a couple hundred per day. yup fax number was busy, luckily my fax machine keeps trying until it goes through.


Have you called to check to see if it has been processed? I want to give them a few days, but I know my Credit Card hasnt been billed as of this morning....


----------



## carter7187 (Jan 20, 2006)

I just called up tpwd in austin and the lady told me the form must be mailed in and can not be faxed?


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Got mine in the mail last week, broke down and got my 19 year old son one also!!!!


----------



## Champion22 (Jan 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if the sept 1 deadline is accurate. I went to the website to get mine this morning and the website says that they are $1800 now. Did they go up Aug 1 or is the website inaccurate?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

My credit card still has not been charged since I faxed my form in last week. Going to call them today...

I dont know about the deadline.... i have heard 2 different stories on the pricing.... the deadline is either August 15 or September 1


----------



## jmalibu (Jun 4, 2009)

Did all of you have to sign for you package? I have benn waiting for mine, and FedEx is trying to deliver something but they need me to sign for it in person. Just checking with those who have received theirs.


----------



## Champion22 (Jan 18, 2008)

just faxed my app in with copy of DL. called to verify and the lady was very nice and said that was all she needed. I don't know who is more excited, my 3 year old waiting on santa claus or me waiting on a lifetime combo license.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I called and checked. You can just give them your TX DL number and they will verify whether they received your form or not....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> My credit card still has not been charged since I faxed my form in last week. Going to call them today...
> 
> I dont know about the deadline.... i have heard 2 different stories on the pricing.... the deadline is either August 15 or September 1


straight from TPWD site:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/business/licenses/lifetime_licenses/

*The current pricing for lifetime licenses expires 5:00 p.m. on August 31, 2009. Only applications that are in-hand at TPWD HQ in Austin at 5:00 p.m. on August 31, 2009 will be processed at current pricing.*


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

My 27yr old son wasn't sure if he wanted to do it...I kicked in half, and we mailed it on the 10th, and he got his card on the 17th. Wish I'd done it myself way back, but I'm not too far from the sr. discount now!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Champion22 said:


> just faxed my app in with copy of DL. called to verify and the lady was very nice and said that was all she needed. I don't know who is more excited, my 3 year old waiting on santa claus or me waiting on a lifetime combo license.


I thought I saw on the application you have to send in your current license too?

Also, I'm 49.....reckon it's still that good a deal?

Bret


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

no you don't have to send in you license i call tuesday, and when they said that i sent all the info to them and call them to make sure they got it, and the lady told me i should have it mid next week.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> straight from TPWD site:
> 
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/business/licenses/lifetime_licenses/
> 
> *The current pricing for lifetime licenses expires 5:00 p.m. on August 31, 2009. Only applications that are in-hand at TPWD HQ in Austin at 5:00 p.m. on August 31, 2009 will be processed at current pricing.*


bump - reminder.

I emailed my application to: [email protected]

remember to include a copy of your TDL


----------



## SaHunter (May 23, 2004)

My sister just got word the printed form can be faxed to 512-389-4330. This is second hand info so call to verify before you fax it because this is information presented as public service i.e. I am not responsible if it's wrong info or a wrong fax #


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I finally got my fax to go through. The lady I spoke with said they had received hundreds today. SaHunter...that fax number is correct.


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

I bet they did get a bunch of them. I mailed the application for my 12 year old last Monday.


----------



## txsnows (Jul 24, 2008)

They will fax it over from the local tp&W office but they will only accept a credit card and you have till the 31 of august it is my understanding that you can get verification at that time and a printed licence you will htan get your card in the mail.


----------



## fishminer (Jan 4, 2006)

*Lic.*

My brother just bought my three teenage boys their lifetime. They LOVE their uncle. They said this is their best gift ever................


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I got my TPWD envelope yesterday, but there are just expired tags in it.... Isnt there supposed to be some kind of ID card for your wallet??????? Anybody else not get one???


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> I got my TPWD envelope yesterday, but there are just expired tags in it.... Isnt there supposed to be some kind of ID card for your wallet??????? Anybody else not get one???


All this means is that your app. has been processed. Your Life Time card may take a little more time gettin to you. In the mean time, for your 2009-2010 hunting license, just go to any place that sells hunting license and give them your DL#. Your printed paper license with all your tags will be made.
I faxed mine in on Aug 14. Going dove huntin this weekend. Have yet to receive my card. I called TPWD the other day and they told me with so many license being sold, it would take 3 to 4 weeks to get the card. That's when she told me I was already in the system and all I need to do now was give my DL# to any retailer that sells licenses IF I was going to hunt anytime before I got the card.


----------



## GTD (Aug 18, 2005)

Be sure to check the dates. Like said above the tags i received on 08/31/09. Were good from 08/24/09 through 08/31/09. Just picked up the current tags from TPWD today.

GTD


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Got my application in for processing just shy of the deadline this past Monday.

Now I'm just watching the mail and waiting for the license to come in already...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Troutfisch said:


> Got my application in for processing just shy of the deadline this past Monday.
> 
> Now I'm just watching the mail and waiting for the license to come in already...


Took mine about 10 days to show up. No hard plastic card, just a letter from a TPWD director guy thanking me for my $$ching ching$$ and a set of tags valid from 8-20 to 8-31-09.

Be prepared folks.... the Academy folks I dealt with were not very knowledgeable on how the lifetime license works (Spencer Hwy and Beltway 8)


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> Be prepared folks.... the Academy folks I dealt with were not very knowledgeable on how the lifetime license works (Spencer Hwy and Beltway 8)


I think it would be best to just go to a area TPWD office and get one. Thankgoodness I have one here local.


----------



## jmalibu (Jun 4, 2009)

They sent my 09-010 tags with my card, guess I just got lucky!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

sqiggy said:


> I think it would be best to just go to a area TPWD office and get one. Thankgoodness I have one here local.


The nearest one for me is about an hour.... which blows...

I finally got it from Academia, it just took some coaxing... the paper says ANY LOCATION THAT SELLS HUNTING AND FISHING LICENSES...

I just dont think the people working there see too many... but those days are over.... a TON were sold this year


----------

